# question about university



## willpower (Jun 9, 2013)

Hello
I'm movement from Iraq to usa 
I was in last grad of the university - "computer science"
, but I did not graduate and traveled to texas as as refugee
And now I want to study in America

I can evaluated the subject studied by a four-year ? or start to study from the beginning?

What should I do, HELP ME!?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

willpower said:


> Hello
> I'm movement from Iraq to usa
> I was in last grad of the university - "computer science"
> , but I did not graduate and traveled to texas as as refugee
> ...


Don't really understand what you are asking, but, as a refugee, I'm sure you have lots of contacts/organisations at your disposal who, knowing your background can answer your questions.

Try them first.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I think you need to brush up your English language skills before being allowed to study at a University.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Study in the States


----------



## willpower (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks
and Now I study English

I came to America as a refugee and now I decided to go to Collage to continue my education 
but when I was in Iraq I didnt finished my education because I was heading to United states.I studied at Iraq for 3 years at the University 
and then I droped out in my final year. 

*My Question*: is, Is it possible for me to continue my last year of my education as a computer science here in the U.S *or *am I going to start as a Beginning ??? In addition I have my cerdits that I studied back home so, is it going to help to continue for my final year ????


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

willpower said:


> Thanks
> and Now I study English
> 
> I came to America as a refugee and now I decided to go to Collage to continue my education
> ...



Ask the colleges you are interested in whether your current studies qualify for credits for US colleges. They are the experts and can guide you.


----------



## Bellise (Jul 13, 2013)

i must start my studies from the beginning ;/


----------



## mikejackson (Jul 12, 2013)

you should start your studies from the beginning, it would be a better option for you.


----------



## Bellise (Jul 13, 2013)

mikejackson? wtf? you should go to therapy, it would be a best option for you.


----------



## mikejackson (Jul 12, 2013)

Sorry Bellise if you got hurt but this option was not for you but for willpower.


----------



## Bellise (Jul 13, 2013)

ok, I also should sorry you for my post.. Have a nice day 
P.S. I'm a Chelsae fan


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Bellise said:


> mikejackson? wtf? you should go to therapy, it would be a best option for you.


Has it occurred to you that this may in fact be his name? Your post was totally uncalled for.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bellise said:


> mikejackson? wtf? you should go to therapy, it would be a best option for you.


Please control your language! Thank you!


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Bellise said:


> mikejackson? wtf? you should go to therapy, it would be a best option for you.



That's an unnecessarily rude response!!!


----------

